# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ماتت فاطمة.....ماتت فاطمة

## yassirali66

*  
 يقول مالك ابن دينار:-


 بدأت حياتي ضائعا سكيراً عاصيا .. أظلم الناس وآكل الحقوق .. آكل الربا ..  أضرب


 الناس .......... افعل المظالم .. لا توجد معصية إلا وارتكبتها .. شديد  الفجور ..


 يتحاشاني الناس من معصيتي


 يقول:


 في يوم من الأيام .. اشتقت أن أتزوج ويكون عندي طفله .. فتزوجت وأنجبت طفله


 سميتها فاطمة .. أحببتها حباً شديدا .. وكلما كبرت فاطمة زاد الإيمان في  قلبي


 وقلت المعصية في قلبي .. ولربما رأتني فاطمة أمسك


 كأسا من الخمر ... فاقتربت مني فأزاحته وهي لم تكمل السنتين .. وكأن الله  يجعلها


 تفعل ذلك .... وكلما كبرت فاطمة كلما زاد الإيمان في قلبي .. وكلما اقتربت  من


 الله خطوه .... وكلما ابتعدت شيئا فشيئاً عن المعاصي..


 حتى اكتمل سن فاطمة 3 سنوات



 فلما أكملت .... الــ 3 سنوات 







ماتت فاطمة

 يقول:


 فانقلبت أسوأ مما كنت .. ولم يكن عندي الصبر الذي عند المؤمنين ما يقويني  على


 البلاء ... فعدت أسوا مما كنت .. وتلاعب بي الشيطان .. حتى جاء يوما


 فقال لي شيطاني:


 لتسكرن اليوم سكرة ما سكرت مثلها من قبل!!


 فعزمت أن أسكر وعزمت أن أشرب الخمر وظللت طوال الليل أشرب وأشرب وأشرب


 فرأيتني تتقاذفني الأحلام ... حتى رأيت تلك الرؤيا


 رأيتني يوم القيامة وقد أظلمت الشمس .. وتحولت البحار إلى نار.. وزلزلت  الأرض ...


 واجتمع الناس إلى يوم ألقيامه .. والناس أفواج .. وأفواج .. وأنا بين الناس


 وأسمع المنادي ينادي فلان ابن فلان .. هلم للعرض على الجبار

 يقول:


 فأرى فلان هذا وقد تحول وجهه إلى سواد شديد من شده الخوف

 حتى سمعت المنادي ينادي باسمي .. هلم للعرض على الجبار

 يقول:


 فاختفى البشر من حولي (هذا في الرؤية) وكأن لا أحد في أرض المحشر .. ثم  رأيت


 ثعبانا عظيماً شديداً قويا يجري نحوي فاتحا فمه. فجريت أنا من شده الخوف


 فوجدت رجلاً عجوزاً ضعيفاًً 

 فقلت:


 آه: أنقذني من هذا الثعبان


 فقال لي .. يابني أنا ضعيف لا أستطيع ولكن إجر في هذه الناحية لعلك تنجو  ...


 فجريت حيث أشار لي والثعبان خلفي ووجدت النار تلقاء وجهي .. فقلت: أأهرب من


 الثعبان لأسقط في النار


 فعدت مسرعا أجري والثعبان يقترب


 فعدت للرجل الضعيف وقلت له: بالله عليك أنجدني أنقذني .. فبكى رأفة بحالي  ..


 وقال: أنا ضعيف كما ترى لا أستطيع فعل شيء ولكن إجر تجاه ذلك الجبل لعلك  تنجو


 فجريت للجبل والثعبان سيخطفني فرأيت على الجبل أطفالا صغاراً فسمعت الأطفال


 كلهم يصرخون: يا فاطمه أدركي أباك أدركي أباك



 يقول::


 فعلمت أنها ابنتي .. ويقول ففرحت أن لي ابنة ماتت وعمرها 3 سنوات


 تنجدني من ذلك الموقف


 فأخذتني بيدها اليمنى ......... ودفعت الثعبان بيدها اليسرى وأنا كالميت من  شده


 الخوف


 ثم جلست في حجري كما كانت تجلس في الدنيا


 وقالت لي يا أبت


 ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله))))


 يقول:


 يا بنيتي .... أخبريني عن هذا الثعبان!!


 قالت هذا عملك السيئ أنت كبرته ونميته حتى كاد أن يأكلك .. أما عرفت يا أبي  أن


 الأعمال في الدنيا تعود مجسمة يوم ألقيامه..؟


 يقول:وذلك الرجل الضعيف: قالت ذلك العمل الصالح .. أنت أضعفته وأوهنته حتى  بكى


 لحالك لا يستطيع أن يفعل لحالك شيئاً


 ولولا انك أنجبتني ولولا أني مت صغيره ما كان هناك شئ ينفعك


 يقول:


 فاستيقظت من نومي وأنا أصرخ: قد آن يارب.. قد آن يارب, نعم


 ألم يان للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله


 يقول:


 واغتسلت وخرجت لصلاه الفجر أريد التو به والعودة إلى الله


 يقول:


 دخلت المسجد فإذا بالإمام يقرأ نفس الآية


 ((ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله))


 ذلك هو مالك بن دينار من أئمة التابعين


 هو الذي اشتهر عنه أنه كان يبكي طول الليل ........ ويقول:-


 إلهي أنت وحدك الذي يعلم ساكن الجنة من ساكن النار، فأي الرجلين أنا


 اللهم اجعلني من سكان الجنة ولا تجعلني من سكان النار


 وتاب مالك بن دينار واشتهر عنه أنه كان يقف كل يوم عند باب المسجد ينادي  ويقول:-

 أيها العبد العاصي عد إلى مولاك .. أيها العبد الغافل عد إلى مولاك 

 أيها العبد الهارب عد إلى مولاك .. مولاك يناديك بالليل والنهار يقول لك


 من تقرب مني شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً، ومن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت إليه  باعاً، ومن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة


 أسألك تبارك وتعالى أن ترزقنا التوبه


 لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك .. إني كنت من الظالمين



 ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سرد  رائع وممتع تسلم ياياسر
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*بارك الله فيك وربنا يهدي الجميع
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*اللهم وفقنا لصالح الاعمال

*

----------


## acba77

*جزاك الله اللهم اجعلنا من سكان الجنة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*فى الحقيقة موضوع جميل لك كل الشكر وربنا يوفق وينور دربك واستمر ورينا الجديد ايها العزيز ياسرعلى
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

اللهم وفقنا لصالح الاعمال





*

----------


## تينا

*اللهم ابعد عنا الشيطان
وابعدنا عن المعاصي 
واغفر لنا وارحمنا
                        	*

----------


## looly

*جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اللهم اجرنا من النار ببركة هذا الشهر الكريم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
نسال الله العلي القدير ان يهدينا الي سواء السبيل والي تثبيت الايمان في قلوبنا ويجعلنا من عباده القانطين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

سرد  رائع وممتع تسلم ياياسر



تسلم ويسلم جميع اهلنا بكسلا
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعبير
					

بارك الله فيك وربنا يهدي الجميع



تقبل الله منا ومنك ياابوعبير
     واعفوا لنا ان كنا قد اخطانا في حفك يوما
*

----------


## ابولين

*اللهم اهدناللصراط المستقيم0اللهم اجعلنا مع الصالحين 0الهم نسألك العفو والعافية0 جزيت خيرا يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

جزاك الله اللهم اجعلنا من سكان الجنة



آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

فى الحقيقة موضوع جميل لك كل الشكر وربنا يوفق وينور دربك واستمر ورينا الجديد ايها العزيز ياسرعلى



تشكر يارائع
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					






دعواتكم  ياناس التوثيق........

*

----------

